# Implantation Bleed



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi,

Is there always a bleed whme the embryo implants or can it implant without any show?

Thanks,
Katrina.


----------



## lisa78 (Mar 16, 2004)

Katrina
don't worry i had a small bleed on my first pregnancy and was expecting it this time but i've not had any bleed at all, every pregnancy is different!!!!!!
lisaxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Katrina,

I didnt have any bleeding at all and i got a bfp. I think everyone is different.

Good luck,

L xx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, that's a comfort!  I had symptoms at the start of my 2ww and now they've tapered off to nothing and then I started reading about the implant bleed and I'd pretty much convinced myself that it hasn't taken.  

I'm due to test on Christmas Eve so there's still hope 

Thanks for your replies, they've helped 

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## carolineh (Mar 3, 2004)

Katrina

Hi, I agree with the other posts, the first time I had a small bleed, but this time I didn't and was absolutely convinced it had not worked, so I think the outcome is everybody is different and no two times are the same.

Good luck and fingers crossed for the 24th.


Caroline


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Katrina

I'm so glad you asked that question. I too am due to test on xmas eve after my 1st IVF attempt and have been worried cos I haven't had any signs of implantation either.

Thanks girls, you've put my mind at rest (well for 5 minutes at least)

Good luck Katrina 

Val xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Caroline 

It's also my first attempt Val, although I've had ICSI.  Good luck to you too!  I've got everything crossed for you  

Luv Katrina.


----------

